# Night hunting, Lights?



## coyotehunter25

So ive heard that green lights work better than white lights? is that true? Cus the coyotes dont get scard of them. so what is the procedure for using lights? do i turn them on every few min and look around or what? also what kind of light gun mount, stand or flashlight? if anyone has any info on this that would b great. still havent gottin any.


----------



## coyotehunter25

So ive heard that green lights work better than white lights? is that true? Cus the coyotes dont get scared of them. so what is the procedure for using lights? do i turn them on every few min and look around or what? also what kind of light? gun mount, stand or flashlight? if anyone has any info on this would b great. still havent gottin any but heard a few howels.


----------



## youngdon

I don't know about green as a spotlight but I know a lot of guys that use red lights. Red lights, and probably green also, don't dialate your pupils the way that white does. Your eyes adjust back to darkness faster when using red. As for gun mount or handheld or whichever I would think it has to be a gun mount if you are using it alone. Check with bar-d he has pics of his set-up.


----------



## youngdon

Here you go, this is bar-d's set up. Pretty sweet if you ask me. Where ever you point the light your gun is already pointed.


----------



## On a call

I can tell you this. No matter what color light if you hit them in the spot they hate it, they will stop and look away. So use the edge of the light or the halo. The eye will still light up and you can often see them just fine. If they are out there say 100 yards and you are ready to shoot...whoever is controling the light can drop the beam onto them and you can put the hammer down.

I would think that green, red, amber, any of them are really just taking the intensivness out of the beam. I use them turned on most of the time. You never know when you are going to have a runner come in.

Last year my buddy wanted to turn the light off. We were hunting a beaver pond with a star lit night. We called and called. He then took his light and made a sweep. There was a Bobcat sitting 5 feet from the speaker ready to pounce. We never saw him come in.


----------



## hassell

coyotehunter25 said:


> So ive heard that green lights work better than white lights? is that true? Cus the coyotes dont get scard of them. so what is the procedure for using lights? do i turn them on every few min and look around or what? also what kind of light gun mount, stand or flashlight? if anyone has any info on this that would b great. still havent gottin any.


 I sure wish we could night hunt up here and have a nice looking rig like bar-d has, their's lot's of good information in the Nighttime Hunting Forum!! Good Luck.


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've hunted with red, white, and blue lenses. I personally have not seen a difference. Some say there is a big difference, others not.

I wouldn't burn then with the light until you're ready to shoot. Keep the center of the light above the ground level and you'll pickup eyes in the halo.

I run the light the entire time. I've hunted with guys who want to turn it off and the results aren't nearly as good. My experience has been that eyeballs can popup at anytime and if you shut the light off, you're bound to miss something. I've personally got no use for a gun mounted light unless I am hunting solo and from a swivel chair or something. I don't necessarily want to point by gun every place I point my light but that's just me.

I've also found that if I am hunting from the top of a truck - I will keep my digital call with me. That way they are looking right at me, and eyes are very easy to spot. If you get down at set it someplace off the truck, they tend to be looking at the call and you won't always see them.

Just my $0.02. Everyone has their own ideas. I do know this - night hunting with a spotlight has become my most favorite way to chase predators!


----------



## bar-d

I don't use my scope mounted light for searching. I use one of the 2 or 3 others I carry. Once I have picked up on eyes shining and determine what it is and if it is likely in range, I pick up my rifle and use that light. If I am hunting with a partner, I don't even mount the scope mounted light. By myself it is very effective as I don't have to try to hold a light with one hand and shoot with the other.


----------



## El Gato Loco

bar-d said:


> By myself it is very effective as I don't have to try to hold a light with one hand and shoot with the other.


That makes really good sense and that's why it's great to have guys on here who do things differently, and are willing to share. I haven't done any night hunting by myself yet and thinking about juggling a separate light and my rifle doesn't sound like fun now that you mention it!


----------



## RoughNeck

I have read and seen how white light makes them stop, and so will a red light if you hit them dead on with it now a red light is easy on there eyes so they dont run off as much but when your ready to lower the boom make sure you do as bar-d says and hit them with it right on it stops them and you can have enough light to get the best shot.


----------



## youngdon

Chris Miller said:


> I haven't done any night hunting by myself yet and thinking about juggling a separate light and my rifle doesn't sound like fun now that you mention it!


I'm getting a mental picture of this cluster #[email protected]* There he is, oh wait, Now I see him, oh wait!!!


----------



## catcapper

I must agree with Chris on light color when he says

"I've hunted with red, white, and blue lenses. I personally have not seen a difference. Some say there is a big difference, others not."

The red lense is easier on human eyes, but to the critters, it doesn't seem to matter.

Predators don't see the same as us. Tests have shown coyotes see green as white and red as yellow---so think about that next time when your trying to conceal your self and what type of camo your going to use.


----------



## On a call

What tests did they give them yotes ? sat, ppt, eye, or just handed out questioniers ? ha ha

I know they preform lighted tests on the animals. I had never heard about results though. Thanks Dave.

I sort of wish they made a true flood light that really had no center spot.


----------



## El Gato Loco

On a call said:


> I sort of wish they made a true flood light that really had no center spot.


The cheapy Q-beam's from Walmart are excellent in my opinion and on the corded ones, you can squeeze the trigger for a flood. Obviously doesn't reach out as far, but they are great lights for the $30 they ask.

The one pictured is the battery operated one - can't remember if it does the flood or not. I have both but haven't used this one except in areas that won't let you hunt with a corded light.


----------



## RoughNeck

it is a nice light chris and comes with all the extras, ive been wanting to try the laser green light have heard some great things about it but just dont know if i want to spend $499.00 for one just yet


----------



## KC223

I've us red and amber .You dont have to us as much light with amber. Most of my hunters see the amber better.


----------



## KC223

AS to running the light . I well turn it on befor i start calling some time you well have eyes.


----------



## knapper

I have a led light that is green, and a red one that is not led. From the time I spent in the service of uncle sam the use of red is to better adapt to no light or only red light. There are other things to consider, such as amount of moon and the hat you are wearing or not wearing. The bill of the hat helps at night as it does in the day time. The amount of light is blocks out is suprising. Green light will be about in the middle of the scale of the night vision scale. Never look at the object that you want to see, look around it and keep moving your eyes to keep from burning out your vision in that area. At least that is what I have heard about using your night vision.


----------



## RoughNeck

All the tips and talks are great but, until you get out there and see for yourself you cant get the picture about using lights . All of this will help you in the field and hopefully you can increase your hunting skills. Try all of the above and see what works best for you good luck


----------



## coyotehunter25

hey thanks for all the tips and info guys hoppin to get back out soon and try them


----------

